# Hairgrass ID



## TorontoPlantMan (May 11, 2014)

I originally purchased this plant as dwarf hair grass, eleocharis parvula but it turned out to be nothing like it. Since I've added pressurized CO2 and higher light this plant grows pretty tall, the longest blade is at least 8-9 inches tall and they get red tips under high light. Some have suggested it's e.tenellus but to me the blades don't seem to be thick enough. Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

well i can tell you one thing... that's definitely not an eleocharis sp. very pretty plant though... i wonder what it actually is.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That's _Helanthium tenellum_ (formerly _Echinodorus_), a chain sword.


----------

